# Late but rather large collective Feb haul ;)



## 82thumbtacks (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi! I went crazy this month with all my goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but now I'm not allowed to buy anything else for the next loooong while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  As long as I can resist. I've done well these past five days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I went to the discount mall this month which had two beauty discount stores, one with MAC and one with Lancome, that's why there are some discontinued MAC (obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and so many Lancome shadows ($9!) Enjoy!

MAC l/g Gold Dust, Love Nectar, Lavendar Wind, Electric Fuchsia, Hush Hush Rose, Pinkarat, Cha Cha, Culture Clash, Peroxide 





MAC l/s Bubble Gum, Fresh Salmon, Victoria, Angel, Ahoy There!, "Sandy B", Hue, Gentle Simmer





Lancome e/s Designer, Excursion, Luring, Drama, Personal Style, Fashion Forward, Off the Rack





Stila e/s Pigalle, 14kt, La Douce, Cha Cha, Seafoam, Poppy, Sky, Cassis, Mambo





Shroom, Claire de Lune, Seedy Pearl, Style Snob, Club, Fashion Groupie, Pink Freeze, Sumptuous Olive, and the Cream Color Bases in Bronze, Dark Influence 





Stila Lovely Eye Palette w/ Chinois, Sweetheart, Poppy and Key, Urban Decay Show Pony Shadow Box with Snatch, Mildew, Flash, Painkiller, Smog, and Toasted, Kat Von D Memento Mori palette, and NYX palettes in TS10, TS02 and TS15





OPI Pearl of Wisdom, Jade is the New Black, Bling Dynasty, Breathe Life, Meet Me on the Star Ferry, Absolutely Alice, Mas as a Hatter, Orly Dazzle, NARS Purple Rain, and Lancome Midnight Glam





NYX lashes in 106, 132, 112, 131, 105, 131, 129





Things I couldn't place or forgot to photograph with it's group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Urban Decay liquid liner in Smog, Radium, UD l/s Midnight Cowboy, MAC l/s lovelorn, MAG lipgelee Shift to Pink, Preppy, NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil Cherry, Hot Pink, Orange, Yellow, Cottage Cheese, MAC Brow Set, UD 24/7 Glide-on eye pencil Gunmetal





Thank you all so much for looking!!!!


----------



## emmalay (Mar 6, 2010)

When you haul, you mean it ! Very nice.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 6, 2010)

this haul is awesome


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 6, 2010)

That is one awesom haul !!!
Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 6, 2010)

Great Haul!!! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 6, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Alessa06 (Mar 6, 2010)

Amazing haul! I'm sure you'll have fun.


----------



## HMC (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy COW!! Sweet haul! Man, how did you get all that stuff without having any buyers remorse afterwards?? lol!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, holy awesome haul! I especially love your new lippies.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haulin cause your ballin


----------



## aleeesadarling (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooooh exciting! I love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

What an awesome haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome haul.  Enjoy.


----------



## mirauk (Mar 7, 2010)

Well hello fellow mega hauler! lol!
Nice selection... I love the Stila palette, very spring inspiring


----------

